# 06 GTO Hurst shifter..



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone I just recieved my hurst shifter for my 06 gto m6. I was excited to get it but then ive seen alot of reviews on it and some of them are good and some are bad. My gto only has 16000 miles on it so I dont want to put in a shifter if its going to make things worse for me. Can anyone give me any advice? Thank you


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

hurst makes a good shifter, just make sure you install it correctly and set the shift stops correctly so its fully in gear..personally with this car im going to spend the bit of money and do a GMM ripshifter but ive seen alot of people that are just happy with their hurst


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Altho I've seen people happy with the Hurst there are probably as many that are happy with the stock piece of crap. Altho it seems to work well the biggest concern I'd have with the Hurst is its longevity. There have been a higher than average number that have broken and it certainly doesn't look very robust. If you factor in the cost of the Hurst and then the cost of buying another shifter if it crapped then the total price becomes very high. GMM, the MGW modded by proxses over on LS1GTO looks like a very nice option and then of course the Billet would be the ones I'd look at.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

A local guy to me has the modded MGW. It works good and has very crisp shifts.


----------

